# Murray Serial Number Help



## OldRider (Aug 20, 2012)

My friend went to  a place we call the " Bike Dump", A wrecking yard for bicycles. He came home with a Murray Monterey (spelling?) for 10 dollars, a cantilever frame. I have no pics yet but the serial number is B7536161, beneath that number is this: MO1005032. Can anyone put a date on it without me taking pics? Thanks so much!


----------



## kngtmat (Aug 21, 2012)

I love those bikes, sometimes check the sticker above the bottom bracket if it's black with white letters & numbers should have the month then the year made for the late 70's to about the mid 80's but if it has a silver sticker on the bottom that starts with 502 the last two numbers will be the year.



The headbadge decal in the 80's like on my 86 frame should have the year on it in small writing under the Murray name, the stem like on mine look at the numbers above the insert line for example on my 1994 Monterey F278 94 with the last two the year.


Also if it has the Olympic sticker on the seat tube then it's from 1984.


----------



## OldRider (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks KNGTMAT! I'll let my friend know what to look for


----------

